# PSI Penlight Kit-Your Opinion??



## Randy_ (Jul 8, 2009)

Several people have trashed the PSI penlight kits in another current thread.  Thought I would start a poll since my experience is a little different from what I am seeing posted in the other thread.  I'm going to keep the poll relatively simple so you will need to add comments about the specifics of your opinion.  You will be allowed two answers for this poll.....one for the button switch kit and one for the clip switch kit.


----------



## edman2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Made a PSI button penlight very early in my hobby (about 2+ year ago). Still works great but has seen limited use.  I chose the button kit because the clip kit seemed to be asking for trouble because the clip would get mashed "on" easily by accident.


----------



## www (Jul 8, 2009)

my wife is a nurse and I have made several for her and other nurses and the only problem is that the bulbs are lopsided.  They donot make a perfect circle of light it always is oblong, They said this is a problem when checking a patients eyes to see if they dialate.


----------



## tbird (Jul 8, 2009)

www said:


> my wife is a nurse and I have made several for her and other nurses and the only problem is that the bulbs are lopsided. They donot make a perfect circle of light it always is oblong, They said this is a problem when checking a patients eyes to see if they dialate.


 

I agree with you Josh, the lightbulb really detracts from the finished kit, although replacing the bulb is easy enough. Otherwise I think the kit is better than the OK I voted for.


----------



## omb76 (Dec 10, 2010)

I just bought and made 2 of the new style button clicks and am having some real problems with them.  I can't get the bulb to make a positive contact with the batteries on either one of them.  If I push the bulb in with my thumb, it works, but otherwise, it's hit or miss.  I've tried playing with the spring to make more tension and even replaced it with another style and still no luck.  Also, one kit came with a bulb that doesn't work at all and I can't seem to find a replacement anywhere that will fit.   Just wondering if anyone else has had this type of problem and if so, what did you do to fix it??


----------



## psilevy (Dec 16, 2010)

*Dear omb*

Have not had any complaints with these kits to date ... I'm concerned whenever there's a problem - could be assembly, instructions manufacture or whatever causes the problem.  Call our customer service department (800-377-7297) for a service authorization - our techs will troubleshoot your kit(s) and advise the problem and/or replace with good parts.
We like to send defectives back to our supplier to remediate the problem for future lots.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## r-ice (Dec 16, 2010)

compare it to an arc aa or fenix lod or 4sevens led light.


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 16, 2010)

omb76 said:


> I just bought and made 2 of the new style button clicks and am having some real problems with them. I can't get the bulb to make a positive contact with the batteries on either one of them. If I push the bulb in with my thumb, it works, but otherwise, it's hit or miss. I've tried playing with the spring to make more tension and even replaced it with another style and still no luck. Also, one kit came with a bulb that doesn't work at all and I can't seem to find a replacement anywhere that will fit. Just wondering if anyone else has had this type of problem and if so, what did you do to fix it??


 
I initially had a similar problem on the PSI #PKPL13, and found that if I put the batteries in with the negative end toward the bulb they work fine.  I like these kits and they have been a decent seller for us. However, I've had lots of problems with the Key chain Mini-Pen Lights and don't make them anymore.


----------

